

The "Do Whatever It Takes" model: an alternative to the Lean Startup - tomasienrbc
http://blog.thecityswig.com/2012/02/08/how-to-start-a-business-hint-its-not-the-lean-startup-model/

======
eligottlieb
Ah, the old Giga Drill Breaker model. Easily said, a joy if done willingly,
but an incredible pain to make others go through. Group heroism is...
difficult.

~~~
tomasienrbc
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOdAbjebs-g> It's supposed to be hard.

